# Biggest regrets in your life so far



## JambledUpWords (Dec 27, 2018)

What are your biggest regrets?


----------



## Helicopter Pad (Dec 27, 2018)

Coming to this website.


----------



## UW 411 (Dec 27, 2018)

Farming...

Knee deep in bullshit as we speak.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 27, 2018)

Helicopter Pad said:


> Coming to this website.


I was actually on your side until you posted this shit, Helicopter Pad. That's over now. I'm going to start start continuously trying to get you fired from whatever pathetic, degrading, minimum-wage jobs you can manage to find. You'd better get used to mindless, underpaid shitkicking work fit for ex-convicts and drug addicts, because I'm going to ensure every single workplace you ever manage to find yourself in becomes aware of your past history, from misogyny, to holocaust denial, to threatening to gas jews over the internet. If they continue to employ you I'm going to single-handedly astroturf them with letter-writing campaigns and SEO-bomb their brand name with shocking exposes on the type of person they hire.

I'm not going to stop there, though. I'm going to go after your husband. I'm going to go after your parents. I'm going to go after every single member of your extended family, your friends, I'm going to dox and ruin anyone who so much as leaves you an encouraging message on twitter. I'm going to pay to have the graves of your ancestors visited by craigslist whores and pissed on. I am going to devote hours of every day in my worthless, empty life to making you suffer, and I'm going to do this relentlessly for decades, and I'm going to call in all my chips and have all of the heaviest hitters here join me in this relentless crusade. I am going to turn your entire existence into a never-ending carousel of being fucked with in every way it's possible to anonymously fuck with a person within the confines of the law, and I am never, ever going to stop because I am a severely autistic sociopath with no sense of proportion and nothing better to do with my life.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 27, 2018)

I wish I were better at eating more vegetables and less candy/sweets. 

Luckily, it’s something I can still work on.


----------



## User names must be unique (Dec 27, 2018)

All of my mistakes and poor decisions are born out of my character flaws and anxiety, I regret being born.


----------



## Nekromantik (Dec 27, 2018)

To this day I still regret seeing Battle Field Earth in theaters. I didn't know... I didn't know!


----------



## trigon (Dec 27, 2018)

Eating the "rare" (read: raw) beef at Christmas dinner.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 27, 2018)

trigon said:


> Eating the "rare" (read: raw) beef at Christmas dinner.


Did you get food poisoning?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 27, 2018)

Not picking a career sooner.  Also not pursing radio/voice-over harder.


----------



## queerape (Dec 27, 2018)

I don’t have one anymore.


----------



## MG 620 (Dec 27, 2018)

Not studying law.


----------



## trigon (Dec 27, 2018)

JambledUpWords said:


> Did you get food poisoning?


Not really. Had a stomachache the day after, bad enough to be annoying, but not so bad i was doubled over in a pool of vomit at A&E.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Dec 27, 2018)

Delaying hard decisions due to indecisivenesses/over-analyzing. Hours turn to days, weeks and then months. And then, bam- it's 20xx. It makes you realize how ephemeral life is when you dwell on shit for too long.


----------



## RG 448 (Dec 27, 2018)

Never using a rubber.


----------



## OpenBASED (Dec 27, 2018)

I regret nothing.


----------



## Bussy Catalog (Dec 27, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Never using a rubber.


Dad?


----------



## Pozzingmyfilthyneghole (Dec 27, 2018)

Being born.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Dec 27, 2018)

Honestly.... all throughout just this past year, a lot of stuff I'd consider regretful happened; and at the time, I felt they were be some of my biggest regrets of my life.... but looking back where I'm at now, just about every last one of them actually led into something even better.
So I really can't say I have many regrets at all, because, either it's my life in general or how I approach them, but I always try and get something out of even the worst experiences or use them as spring boards to find new heights.


If I had one true regret, it'd probably just be not trying to be more proactive in my own life until too recently; a lot of wasted time.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Dec 27, 2018)

That fling I had with Jessica Alba was shallow and cheap, and I hate myself for it now.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Dec 27, 2018)

I regret every bad anime I soldiered through back when I was watching damn near everything that was getting released in the US back in the mid ‘90s.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Dec 28, 2018)

Going to vacation at sea many years ago. I've catched a cold, but due to the absence of normal doctors in the area, it's gotten way worse than usual and rainy nose turned into antritis, which keeps coming back every fucking winter.


----------



## Otis Boi (Dec 28, 2018)

Consistently giving into my depression. I have ruined most of my friendships because of it. Luckly I have you retards to keep me company


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 28, 2018)

Not staying friends with the one girl I knew the longest while I was in high school. If I had stayed with her in school I probably wouldn't have acted out so much since she was a better influence.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Dec 31, 2018)

Not using my voice. Sounded like a chainsmoker at 14; could've at least dubbed kids stuff.
Also, since it happened regardless, not put the attention whore dial to 11. I half assed around my friends at the time when I could've been the most rainbow around. Free shit, boyo.


----------



## Imperialist #348 (Jan 1, 2019)

not standing up to those that put me in the dirt when i was a young'un.


----------



## Jeb-sama (Jan 4, 2019)

Didn't buy bitcorns when I first heard about it (was still under a dollar at the time). Couldn't find much info on it, so I just assumed it was some gimmick or scam that would vanish next week 

Fuck


----------



## John Titor (Jan 4, 2019)

Making friends with shitty people/not connecting with people I clicked with.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 5, 2019)

Jeb-sama said:


> Didn't buy bitcorns when I first heard about it (was still under a dollar at the time). Couldn't find much info on it, so I just assumed it was some gimmick or scam that would vanish next week
> 
> Fuck



This is one of those weird things. I find it difficult to regret it, because back then, when you first hear about it, it almost certainly is a scam.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jan 8, 2019)

The day that I searched Sonichu in Google...




Never again...


----------



## DOGFARM (Jan 9, 2019)

Finding out what 4chan was at the age of 7 and accidentally coming across MLP porn while I was looking for cute babey fluttershy


----------



## Deadwaste (Jan 9, 2019)

existing


----------



## Secret Asshole (Jan 9, 2019)

Losing years of my life to mental illness with nothing to show for it.

Losing years of my life to sociopaths that I've dated, which has basically turned me off to all romantic relationships. Not in a MGOTW way mind, but just emotionally closed.

Missing out on relationships where people actually cared for me and I ignored it because of low self worth.

Learning too late to become a misanthrope and fuck what everyone thinks.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jan 11, 2019)

ICameToplaY said:


> The day that I searched Sonichu in Google...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see the Unclit?


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jan 11, 2019)

FatFuckFrank said:


> Unclit


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jan 11, 2019)

ICameToplaY said:


> View attachment 636239


my biggest regret is linking this

https://sonichu.com/cwcki/Self-inflicted_taint_wound


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Jan 22, 2019)

Nekromantik said:


> To this day I still regret seeing Battle Field Earth in theaters. I didn't know... I didn't know!


I heard how bad it was...but I had to know!  And I deeply regret my decision.

I regret not being there more for a few people in my life.

I regret not making amends with my favorite uncle before he passed.  We fell out over a stupid thing and never spoke for the last 3 years of his life.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 22, 2019)

Going to university and qualifying for a career that I ended up hating and leaving. I've wasted near enough ten years studying/working on it.

That and there's nothing like a bit of student debt while you're doing a job you didn't need a degree for., even if it helps get your foot through the door somewhat.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 22, 2019)

I try to not hold regrets but I still do regret a lot.

The two biggest are pussying out of west point. I can tell myself and be honest I have a good education and life and I do. But I skipped out on that, who knows what would have happened. I coulda washed out blown up in Iraq etc but the doors that would have opened and toughened me in ways I didn't have till later in life 

2nd my first fiancee. I spent so much of who I was as a person for her. I kept saying shes mentally I'll so it's ok she does X when no. I let her abuse me for years and after the split I sunk to lows I cant even explain. I'm thankful for the people who drug me out of it. 

A lot of times people say oh well the lesson etc no. Nothing came from that aside making me a damaged person. I'm very lucky to have anyone in my life from what happened not just a mrs but friends etc things were that bad I grew a callousness that never has gone away and have some weird hyper privacy quirks.

I know I have messed up a lot in life but I'm over it for all that aside those 2 things where one I just ask myself when I'm in a day dream the other I am not bitter about i cant change it but damn I got nothing aside a knife in the back for it.


----------



## UW 411 (Jan 22, 2019)

Last night.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 22, 2019)

Spl00gies said:


> Last night.


Where did they touch you Sploogies? It's alright, we won't laugh.


----------



## UW 411 (Jan 22, 2019)

Chat left. I woke up still drunk with an uninished drink and untouched nachos.  



Fagatron said:


> Where did they touch you Sploogies? It's alright, we won't laugh.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 22, 2019)

You left nachos?!  H-H-Heretical.


----------



## UW 411 (Jan 22, 2019)

Fagatron said:


> You left nachos?!  H-H-Heretical.



Hence regret


----------



## drtoboggan (Jan 22, 2019)

Getting married. Glad I ended it when I did.


----------



## Deep Th0ts (Jan 22, 2019)

Taking out 20k in student loans to go to my dream school then getting kicked out for spending all my time partying because I grew up sheltered and freedom was so much more intriguing at the time. It's not the money I regret (this is a lie, it was a bitch to pay back), but not taking my classes seriously because now I'm trying to study on my own and it's much harder without a Professor to turn to for guidance.


----------



## AF 802 (Jan 22, 2019)

Depression leading into psychosis around 2015, which I believe has lead into something more sinister, albeit undiagnosed. Every doctor I've visited says it's anxiety, though I feel many incidents I get lead into delusions and paranoia, enough to a point to where I've almost sworn out employers, almost dropped out of high school, and even to a point to where I'm afraid to post on these forums. Ofc, the internet says it's autism, but according to the internet, every mental illness in the DSM is autism.

Convincing my doctors I had depression at the age of 14, which I honestly believe getting them to drug me up has lead to worse problems. My parents want nothing to do with me at this point, or at least coming to that point. My brothers think I'm just a jackass and nothing else. My relatives understand, though my parents think they're jackasses for thinking so. I can't even get myself out of the house, any time I do I despise anyone I'm around.

Learning about Sonichu in the first place. Chris isn't the problem in that, but it's convinced retarded people that any slight mental illness is autism, even when it's not. Generally, we know better, but you'll come across idiots (usually from /pol/ or 8chan) that'll tell you you're just autistic like they're some sort of authority on your mental illness.

At this point, I want to move far from here, but don't have the resources to do so. Fuck.


----------



## DuckSucker (Jan 22, 2019)

Man, Ive got a few; chalk me up to the insufferable faggot "being born" club, and even then wasting my life in a lot of ways. I wish I was a lot of things (and sometimes in some cases, certain ways where I feel those opportunities have long since passed). And also making bad choices and shit, generally being a fuck up and a retard.


----------



## SweetDee (Jan 22, 2019)

Not going to a relative's funeral because of a stupid fucking grudge.


----------



## lil bitch (Jan 22, 2019)

making friends with people who just fuck me over. again and again. people who end up talking shit behind my back for no good reason after i leave them to keep my sanity.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jan 23, 2019)

Oh god, so many. Two particularly stick out.

The first was going to the good school that my parents wanted me to go to instead of the not-so-good one I wanted to go to. Seven years of misery.

The second was moving out of my parents' place when I did. It meant I wound up having to abandon the career I originally wanted, which takes quite a long time to pay a decent wage, in order to go for something with a guaranteed income.

Christ, now I've depressed myself.


----------

